# Crappie poles



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am thinking of purchaseing eather the 9 or 12 ft crappie jigging poles from cabela's with reels, the little bit of crappie fishing I have done has been in the brush and other snaggy areas and was hopeing being able to drop down on top of them would help me out. I also seen some vids on shooting docks and that looks real fun i figure my ultra lites and medium lite poles will be fine for that.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Well personaly i prefer about a 4'6" ultralight for crappie and in brush i like to use a 7' medium light and 20lb spiderbraid that seems to work most of the time unless i get a snag i wish u good luck


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

get the 12' if you have the room on the boat to deal with it. I have a 9' and I wish I would have bought a longer one. They are fun and effective to fish with until you forget how long it is and set the hook into a tree above you.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Anything over 9 ft. is ideal...I have 9..10...12 ftr's...I like the 9 and 10's they are my steelhead rods...A lot of fun to fish with and have the backbone to bring them out of the brush...Love to drift fish with them also.What ever you feel comfortable with......Jim.....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Question for you anglers with 10'+ crappie rods... is a carbon composite rod a big plus? i.e. Do you put a premium on "feel" with a rod that size? I've also been using my steelhead rod for yanking slabs out of the brush, but now I'm looking at the benefits of a true light action crappie rod.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ditto what crappie lover said.i use 8 and 10 foot steelhead rods everything including trolling and occasional casting.i need to pick up another(12 footer)to give me that little extra reach in the thick stuff though.my 12 foot telescoping pole is just a bit "soft" for that sometimes.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have 2 that are 12' and 1 that is 8'. I do like those 12' rods and when you spread them out you can cover alot of water.


----------

